# Miami-Florida State blacked out



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Why the heck is the Miami-Florida State game blacked out on ESPN? ESPN is totally blank right now. This makes no sense. If they were moving the game to another channel, they would have something else.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Where do you live? Here's the map:


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I understand regional coverage and getting different games depending on where you are. But I'm getting a blank screen on ESPN. They are showing nothing. I've never seen that before. According to the maps, I should be getting Michigan-Illinois on ESPN, which I would rather watch anyway, but I'm getting nothing.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> I understand regional coverage and getting different games depending on where you are. But I'm getting a blank screen on ESPN. They are showing nothing. I've never seen that before. According to the maps, I should be getting Michigan-Illinois on ESPN, which I would rather watch anyway, but I'm getting nothing.


Turn on 210-1.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think you understand how these regional blackouts work with ESPN.

I'll use my market as an example...

Miami v Florida St was blacked out on ESPN by Dish Network in my region because my local ABC affiliate carried the game. The "alternate" game available at that same time via ESPN was only available to me on an ALT channel had I wanted to watch it.

I expect DirecTV handles these things similarly...

Cable companies, however, have the opportunity (being at the local level for their distribution) to swap the feeds instead of blacking out ESPN... so your local cable company might choose to black out ESPN and air on an ALT channel OR they may choose to re-route the ALT feed to the normal ESPN channel location.

Dish and DirecTV can't do that, since their channels are national feeds... so the only option is the ALT channel route.


----------

